# partition swap et tmpfs, quelle est la différence ?

## edomaur

Hello,

Je me pose la question suivante : quelle est la différence entre l'usage de la partition swap et l'existence d'un tmpfs monté sur "/dev/shm" ?  

La raison de ma question c'est que j'ai remarqué que "dmesg" m'affiche un message du genre "Unable to find swap-space signature" et que dans l'info-center KDE, sous la rubrique Memory, il n'y a rien sous swap-space. J'ai controllé fstab, le type de partition, le montage, etc. Et je n'ai toujours pas de swap-space. La seule chose que je n'ai pas encore vérifié (parce que je ne sais pas où regarder en fait) c'est la relation entre le tmpfs et le swap-space.

Une idée qqn ?

----------

## edomaur

bon, ok, j'ai trouvé pourquoi le swap n'était pas activé : faute de frappe quand j'ai lancé "swapon" (honte sur moi, honte honte)

Mais la question de fond à propos de tmpfs reste posée...

----------

## DuF

tmpfs, si je ne me trompes pas, c'est pour créer un disk mémoire dans ta RAM carrément. Une sorte de partition dans ta RAM. Donc c'est complètement différent d'une partition swap.

De souvenir et par défaut, je crois que c'est dit dans le fichier /etc/fstab, moi je l'ai enlevé, mais me semble que c'est indiqué !

----------

## Maz

Le swap est de la mémoire virtuelle crée sur un disque. Elle sert si tu as utilisée toute ta mémoire physique réelle (la RAM), Dans ce cas, le système va passé certains blocs de mémoire sur disque, dans cette partition de swap justement (il va swapper).

L'intérêt est ici d'agrandir virtuellement la mémoire disponible.

Le tmpfs est une partition virtuelle en mémoire. Le système va se servir de ta mémoire physique pour y stocker des fichiers comme sur une partition classique de disque dur.

L'intérêt est ici le temps d'accès et le débit largement supérieur à un disque.

J'espère que cette vulgarisation t'aidera  :Smile: .

----------

